# Leather Holster Break- In Help. Please?



## Big7 (Apr 4, 2022)

I've been using the salve version of this brand for a while on my & Granddaughters ball gloves for years.

Not sure, but I used some other brand (a name you would know) long time ago. It worked on ball too..

Fixing to put some, according to directions, on 2 brand new OWB leather holsters. Should work. Right? Kinda' stiff and feels more like a hard case than real leather. My normal, IWB holsters are Uncle Mikes made of something like fake velvet. Really soft and comfortable IWB, and after years of everyday use don't rub the bluing off the pistols. 







Have any of you ever used this or something similar on your leather work?

Thoughts


----------



## Big7 (Apr 4, 2022)

Prolly test on a spot you can't see.
I know it makes ball gloves a little darker and definitely a LOT softer.

These 2 are black. Recon that don't matter then. ?


----------



## frankwright (Apr 5, 2022)

Most custom leather holster makers advise against using any saddle soap or leather oil on their holsters. 
It can make the holster lose it's shape and become soft and hard to draw/holster.
I don't know about glove oil!


----------



## RedHills (Apr 5, 2022)

frankwright said:


> It can make the holster lose it's shape and become soft and hard to draw/holster



Firearm retention is main concern probably.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 5, 2022)

STOP @Big7 !!!

If you are going leather, and OWB, don't oil your holster!!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 5, 2022)

Wear the new holster for a month, and allow it to mold to how you wear it.  It'll fit tight, ride high, and hold the weapon as intended...

If you oil it it will get limp, and the butt of the gun will start sticking out too far and "falling away" from your body, leaving a void you probably don't want.

Wear it, wear it, and give it a month or so.  

I think you'll be glad you did!


----------



## Big7 (Apr 5, 2022)

Railroader said:


> STOP @Big7 !!!
> 
> If you are going leather, and OWB, don't oil your holster!!!


Ok. Thanks.
Might just take it back or give it to the kids and wear the holsters in during usage. ?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 5, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Ok. Thanks.
> Might just take it back or give it to the kids and wear the holsters in during usage. ?



It's gonna be weird until it "takes a set", fitting you, your gun, your belt, and chosen position.  When you forget it's there, you'll know it's right.

The initial weirdness is worth it...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 5, 2022)

What kinda holster we talkin' about???


----------



## Railroader (Apr 5, 2022)

@Big7 ...

A good example is this one...

http://forum.gon.com/threads/first-...th-romeo1-pro-and-ongoing-evaluation.1012559/

The 1791s are built like a TANK, and very stiff.  But now it rides perfectly, kinda locks in on my belt fits my hip just right with no sliding, hitching, riding up or down, or anything...

The same one for the Glock 19 is almost there as well. 

Got about a month on both, with about a week's advantage to the Sig...


----------



## Big7 (Apr 5, 2022)

Railroader said:


> @Big7 ...
> 
> A good example is this one...
> 
> ...



The one for the 9MM is a Texas TX 1836
2 posts.
It is a new Taurus G3 17+1.
It is the stiffest holster out of the 2.
It won't even bend enough to wrap around my belt and conform to the hip. SUPER STIFF ?
Please see attached pics.
Maybe it's because of the "Premium Leather" and the smaller one is called "ECOLEATHER", I have no idea what that is, but to the untrained eye, the other one looks like leather.

Ok.
Thanks and I'm not doubting you so if you say don't do it, more than likely I won't.

And. The reason the double thickness zip bag on both pistols is because the guy at the LGS said that was a little "trick" to help stretch out the leather.

Not my usual LGS but they been around a while and he's been there several years, IDK???

Front, back and package. Thanks Again.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 5, 2022)

Those look like good holsters, though I have no personal experience with them.

They are exactly the type that I say will "get right" with wear, and will get limp and sag if you try and "use something" on them.

The plastic bag is a good trick, and well documented that it works...

Good luck, and enjoy!

Can't go wrong with leather!


----------



## Big7 (Apr 5, 2022)

Next Up- TAGUA
Box says "ECOLEATHER"' whatever that is Right? Don't know of the "ECO" means economical or "green".
Hard telling with all this "woke" crap going on.

Box also says "Fits Most .380's and Small Frame".

Right Hand OWB w/belt loops,  but looks like it could be Left OWB (with steel clip) and IWB Right Hand or Left with the steel clip. Left side grip would be facing away from you. IWB.

This particular one is going on my Ruger SR-22 and seems to fit well. It's probably as stiff as the other one except you can't tell because it's about 1/3 of the size of the one for the G3.

Thanks Again For The Advice.
Right. OWB w/ belt loops
Left w/steel clip. Clip would not show. OWB
And will work IWB depending in how you carry.
Package info.


----------



## rosewood (Apr 7, 2022)

I have used the bag trick on a new holster when the gun was too tight.  I used a plastic grocery bag on mine.  Doubled it over I think.  Also had the safety mold not lining up correctly, wet the holster in that spot, put the gun in with plastic bag and laid something heavy on it.  Reformed that spot just right.  A sand bag or lead shot bag works quite well.

Rosewood


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 10, 2022)

I had matching holsters made in a basketweave pattern for my Super Blackhawk and my Single Six. They told me up front that the single six holster fit fine but the one for the SBH was so tight a lot of them were sent back. I told them to send it to me anyway.
They were right the SBH holster was tight but the thumbbreak was even tighter and hard to snap.
I used no break in oils, I just wore the holsters a lot and kept the pistols in the holsters. Now both fit really well.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Apr 18, 2022)

I bought 2 of the 1836 holsters for sigs. Then bought 2 of these made of modern materials and havent looked back. Adjustable for ride height and cant and work iwb, pocket,appendix, or inside the belt OWB. Super comfortable from day 1 https://aliengearholsters.com/grip-tuck-universal-holster.html


----------



## bullgator (May 9, 2022)

I just got a Versacarry Guardian holster during their blem sale for $27. I used the plastic bag it came in to break it in for three days. It’s a good fit now.


----------



## Railroader (May 9, 2022)

bullgator said:


> I just got a Versacarry Guardian holster during their blem sale for $27. I used the plastic bag it came in to break it in for three days. It’s a good fit now.View attachment 1150823View attachment 1150824



Good looking holster!! ? ?


----------



## bullgator (May 9, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Good looking holster!! ? ?


For less than $30 I had to give it a try.


----------



## TL60 (Jun 7, 2022)

I have 2 of theirs and use them daily for 3 years now. Was very surprised they hold great and mold themselves really well.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 25, 2022)

Neets foot oil (baseball glove oil) has no business on leather holsters.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 25, 2022)

I had an urban carry I didn't like so I unstitched the paddle off the side and had the shoe repair man stitch the leather wafer an aftermarket IWB clip on the other side.
Love it now...
HK P30 compact.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jul 4, 2022)

bullgator said:


> I just got a Versacarry Guardian holster during their blem sale for $27. I used the plastic bag it came in to break it in for three days. It’s a good fit now.View attachment 1150823View attachment 1150824



After seeing this post I went to their website and took a chance on one of their classic carry belts. It just arrived (July 4th??? USPS) I can honestly say that If you need a good belt that this is the one. I'll be ordering another in black (I got the distressed brown today) Just to have another one and at only 26.00 that's a heck of a deal for this belt. I'll use this belt every day whether I carry or not. The brown is a little more but not much.


----------

